# Shooting Volley Ball isn't easy! (6th Grade Girls) C&C welcome



## CMfromIL (Jan 20, 2012)

My daughters volleyball season has begun.  Boy, it's a bit more challenging to shoot than basketball due to the uncertain nature of the ball.  Plus, timing the ball w/the athlete's hands is much more difficult.  

I notice some blur in most of the shots w/the ball because it's moving so fast.  I cannot crank shutter speed beyond 1/500 though as it plummets my exposure, and makes everything too dark.

So for now, I'll compromise and live with a little blur.

Enjoy:

1.  Wish the ball had been in the shot, but the expression and body speak for what's coming!







2.  






3.  My daughter shooting.  The poster behind her was for a girl that had passed that used to play volleyball for the school.  They were retiring her jersey that evening.






4.






5.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What lens and body are you using?


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice Pics but it would be nice to know what lens and camera you are using. Sports you need a fast lens 2.8 or better


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jan 20, 2012)

They aren't bad. Volleyball is tough because the ball can move incredibly fast and it's hard to freeze in the poorly lit gyms. So you have the hardest part taken care of with the frozen action. If I can make a suggestion, try switching up your shooting angle. Go to the opposite end of the court that the team you want to shoot is on. That way they are spiking and blocking while facing you. Also, crop a little tighter on the shots that the ball isn't way up in the air. And use a shallower dof if your lens will allow it. That will help separate the girls from the background.

Keep at it!


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, should have listed specs.  Canon T3i, 75-300mm Lens (IS).  Pictures were taken roughly 135mm so my f-stop didn't go more than 4.5.  ISO was wide open at 6400, shutter speed was 1/500.

I am saving money for a 2.8 L lens, so right now I work with what I have.  Gym is lit through a combination of candles and moonlight.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

I just started volleyball this year and it's the hardest sport I have ever shot. It's going to kill me, I am pretty positive!
The last one looks pretty good, the others look like missed focus.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Sorry, should have listed specs.  Canon T3i, 75-300mm Lens (IS).  Pictures were taken roughly 135mm so my f-stop didn't go more than 4.5.  ISO was wide open at 6400, shutter speed was 1/500.
> 
> I am saving money for a 2.8 L lens, so right now I work with what I have.  Gym is lit through a combination of candles and moonlight.


Turn on ISO expansion and you can go to ISO 12800


----------



## sierramister (Jan 20, 2012)

CM, You love taking sports shots, and you know you need a 2.8... Have you thought about going to Sigma route?  I have a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 I bought for $600 used (Nikon) and I love it.  I use it more than anything.

You have the composition down, you're just a little limited by your equipment!


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm concerned that at 12800 the grain would be too great?


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 20, 2012)

sierramister said:


> CM, You love taking sports shots, and you know you need a 2.8... Have you thought about going to Sigma route?  I have a Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 I bought for $600 used (Nikon) and I love it.  I use it more than anything.
> 
> You have the composition down, you're just a little limited by your equipment!



I'm considering it.  I've been lurking on Ebay etc and feel pretty confident I can get an "L" for a decent price, so I'll most likely get that.  I do enjoy the sport shots though!


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, and no. 
If you are shooting at ISO 6400 and having to raise exposure ANY in post, then 12800 is going to be much better. 
When you shoot at high ISO's you NEVER NEVER NEVER want to raise brightness or  exposure in post. It will make noise worse. If you SLIGHTLY overexpose and then reduce you will reduce or hide noise in post. 
Your camera will handle pretty well at 12800 and depending on what you are using for post processing the noise reduction in LR3 and PS CS5 are excellent. I FREQUENTLY shot at ISO 12800 on that same sensor in a 50D. 
Here are a few shots at 12800 on the same sensor after noise removal ONLY in camera raw/LR. I do not have the time to do anything more in PS for sports images... there are too many of them!


----------

